
Uber halts testing autonomous cars after Arizona pedestrian is killed - evo_9
https://www.washingtonpost.com/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16619917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16619917)

1400+ points

